# tonline dsl flat, wie lange noch?



## blubber (9. März 2003)

Hi,

die dsl flat von tonline wird doch irgend wann mal eingestellt hiess es, weis jemand, wann genau?

bye


----------



## sam (9. März 2003)

hoffentlich bald


----------



## Flo<H> (9. März 2003)

nicht die flat auch noch... 
grml jetzt haben mir die schon meine isdn flat wieder "weggenommen"... obwohl ob bei mir irgenwann mal dsl verfügbar sein wird....


----------

